# Desarrollemos un robot volador



## Dario (Ago 19, 2008)

hola amigos.   
soy nuevo en este foro. les cuento que soy tecnico en electronica, aficionado a la robotica y la programacion de pics en pbasic y un poquito de assembler jeje... 
hace tiempo que vengo con la idea de hacer un robot volador como el que hay en esta pagina:   

http://gallery.mikrokopter.de/main.php/v/Nachbau/quadcopter.jpg.html

y montarle una camara para vigilancia. 
se muy bien a lo que me estoy enfrentando ya que he hecho algunas pruevas y se que necesito un componente clave que es un giroscopo piezoelectrico ya que uno mecanico seria muy pesado. buscando y buscando encontre algo asi como esto  http://zedomax.com/blog/2006/10/23/diy-circuit-piezo-gyro-prototypes/ la verdad que comparando con un giroscopo comercial es bastante dudoso su funcionamieno por lo que todavia no lo he probado. ¿que les parece si entre todos nos tiramos algunas ideas     para desarrollar este proyecto? en cuato prueve este giroscopo les informaciónrmo.
mientras tanto espero sus comentarios... gracias a todos


----------



## Guest (Ago 20, 2008)

Toma idea:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/invento-sociedad-15138/

Yo te recomiendo acelerometros, igualmente miden el giro pero ademas pueden aportar mas información y no son mas grandes que un 555 en SMD.


----------



## Dario (Ago 20, 2008)

si, he estado pensando en usar acelerometros ¿tienes idea de donde puedo conseguirlos en argentina? en su defecto estava pensando en hacer uno con un buzer piezo y algo de elctrontica ¿que te parece?


----------



## Guest (Ago 20, 2008)

Olvidate de hacerlos, la precision comercial es milimetrica, no creo que puedas competir contra eso. Los venden en muchas paginas web y no son caros, la verdad, nunca he pedido de estos a la tienda a la que voy y no creo que tengan si voy mañana a preguntar.


----------



## Dario (Ago 20, 2008)

ok tienes razon, no se puede competir con la microelectronica y su precision. si sabes de algo avisame...
mientras tanto espero mas ideas gracias...


----------



## Dario (Ago 21, 2008)

hola hemp. hoy pregunte en una casa de electronica de la ciudad donde vivo por el acelerometro ADXL202. lo tienen, pero cuesta 70 dolares  ... es demasiado caro.
lo que no entiendo es como puede ser que analog devices lo venda directamente y cueste 9 dolares. la verdad... es un abuso.
ya vere que puedo hacer  de todas formas no me dare por vencido y seguire buscando una solucion ...mas economica porsupuesto jeje...


----------



## Guest (Ago 21, 2008)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> hola hemp. hoy pregunte en una casa de electronica de la ciudad donde vivo por el acelerometro ADXL202. lo tienen, pero cuesta 70 dolares  ... es demasiado caro.
> lo que no entiendo es como puede ser que analog devices lo venda directamente y cueste 9 dolares. la verdad... es un abuso.
> ya vere que puedo hacer  de todas formas no me dare por vencido y seguire buscando una solucion ...mas economica porsupuesto jeje...



Joder, 70 pavos, no cuesta eso ni el Wiimote   que sablazo. Ya sabes que hacer a las malas... pero vamos, los he visto cerca de 5€. Mira por deal Extreme, suelen tener leds y tal, veo difil que tengan acelerometros pero si acaso. Si no es cuestion de patearse internet, hay unas cuantas paginas que realizan envios internacionales de componentes electronicos al por menor.


----------



## Dario (Ago 21, 2008)

jajaja... ami tambien me hizo gracia ya que como te conte, analog devices los vende en 9 dolares... pero bueno... vivo en argentina que otra cosa puedo esperar... de todas formas intentare conseguirlo por internet gracias amigo. seguimos en contacto saludosss...


----------



## picrocker (Sep 24, 2008)

Bueno pero al menos se consiguen... aqui en venezuela es bastante complicado conseguir componentes como estos, por ejmplo: un pic de los 16f cuesta alrededor de 30 dolares... si es que se consigue... esto es una locura... pero que se puede hacer... ni hablar de un servo de estos pequeños... que son extremadamente dificiles de conseguir alrededor de 100 dolares...


----------



## Dario (Sep 26, 2008)

bueno... por lomenos en argentina, un micro servo lo podes conseguir en unos 10 dolares
y un pic 16f dependiendo de cual sea esta entre 1.50 dolares y 10 dolares. pero, componentes como un acelerometro ni ablar jajaja...
de todas formas, la semana que viene me llega un mini helicoptero que he comprado, me costo 25  dolares  . no funciona, pero voy a ver si tiene un giroscopo para experimentar. de paso tambien tengo el radiocontrol, que esta funcionando
el miniheli es este:  http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l173/mympxplayer/eric/8017 air wolf/Airwolf_sideheli.jpg


----------



## asherar (Sep 26, 2008)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> si, he estado pensando en usar acelerometros ¿tienes idea de *donde puedo conseguirlos* en argentina? en su defecto estava pensando en hacer uno con un buzer piezo y algo de elctrontica ¿que te parece?



Pensaste en destripar algún disparador de airbag usado. 
Esos, por seguridad, no se reparan.

Yo tengo uno, pero no me doy cuenta cuál es el acelerómetro. 
Cuando esté en casa subo algunas fotos.

Acelerómetros también hay en los aparatos que usan los que sale a correr. 


			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> Medical applications
> 
> Zoll's AED Plus uses CPR-D•padz which contain an accelerometer to measure the depth of CPR chest compressions.
> 
> ...



También en los celulares, para la cámara de fotos.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 26, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...También en los celulares, para la cámara de fotos.


Se usan para estabilizar la imagen? Todos lo tienen?
En cuanto al robot, se tiene que mover? Porque variando la velocidad de una de sus hélices se podría  , aunque seria difícil de controlar.  Creo que dijeron que lo iban a usar para montar un camara de vigilancia. Nunca pensé en cámaras flotando en el aire...


----------



## Dario (Sep 26, 2008)

en cuanto a los airbags ...no tengo unos en este momento... pero lo podes ubicar por el nombre de los componentes. generalmente son una diminuta cajita sellada
y tienen nombres como; adxl por ejemplo.
y... electrodan... el robot se tiene que trasladar asi que deve moverse, es vastante dificil controlarlo sin giroscopo o acelerometro yo ya lo he intentado. y si, le voy a poner, si puedo hacerlo, una camara...
gracias muchachos por el interes. estoy seguro de que si aportamos algunas   ideas entre todos, lo vamos a hacer volar... ¡¡¡adelante!


----------



## asherar (Sep 26, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Se usan para estabilizar la imagen? Todos lo tienen?


En la cita de Wikipedia (en inglés) hay una lista de algunos celulares que lo usan.
VER: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerometer#Electronic_devices




			
				D@rio dijo:
			
		

> ... generalmente son una diminuta cajita sellada y tienen nombres como; adxl por ejemplo. ...


La única cajita que veo acá es del tamaño de un micro-relais pero es metálica, y dice:

BAX50
7510
1552

y tiene estampado en bajorrelieve, en los laterales, la palabra TEMIC. 
Vendrá adentro el sensor y el relais todo junto ? 







Hace poco apareció un helicóptero de 4 hélices en una feria de Elektor.
También está la página donde desarrollaron el primer prototipo. Voy a ver si la encuentro.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2008)

linda maquinita, funcionando aca en argentina andaran unos cuantos?100 verdes?


----------



## asherar (Sep 26, 2008)

Acá se ve como se juega con el acelerometro del ipod.

YouTube - iPhone accelerometer hack

Estos pueden ser más interesantes:

YouTube - Accelerometer Demo

YouTube - 8 transistor 2 axis helicopter flight control


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 27, 2008)

La foto de arriba parece que no tiene acelerometros... o al menos ninguno que reconozca... generalmente vienen en encapsulado QFN como este:


----------



## asherar (Sep 27, 2008)

En el area clara de la izquierda arriba habia un pegote como el que se recomienda para reducir vibraciones. 
Pero el chipito negro ese, al centro de la zona clara, es un operacional doble. 
Será alguno de los raviolitos negros, o tendré que destripar la cajita metálica ? 
Ninguno de los números de los chips, me lleva a ningún lado en google.
Que era de un airbag no me quedan dudas. 
En la caja se ve también la fecha: 22/11/2000, ... en "aquélla época" no serían a válvulas ?


----------



## picrocker (Sep 27, 2008)

Por aquí en Venezuela venden este Modulo Sensor Acelerometro ADXL321 +/- 18g, no se si pueda servir:

Description: Breakout board for the dual axis ADXL32x accelerometers. Brings out the analog voltage levels from the X and Y axis to a standard .1" header. The ADXL320 can be powered from 2.4V-5.25V. The Self-Test pin can be used to verify sensor operation.

Board comes fully assembled and tested with selected sensor and 0.1uF filtering capacitors.

Installed Sensor: ADXL321 (+/- 18g)

Dimensions: 18x18 mm (0.70x0.70")

Software: The ADXL32x outputs an analog voltage. This voltage is in ratio to the measured acceleration and to the supply voltage (ratiometric). You will need some extra hardware to convert this analog signal to a usable digital one. Luckily, many uCs have a built in Analog to Digital converter.

http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Accelerometers/ADXL320_0.pdf

El costo de este circuito es de unos 122 Bs aproximadamente 57 Dolares...


----------



## asherar (Sep 27, 2008)

Les comento que los envíos por correo común desde los estados del norte hacia Argentina son regularmente fallidos. 
Por eso algunas compañias no lo usan, y te obligan a mandar por deF_Ex o por HdPL, que te arrancan la cabeza. 
Yo pedí unas muestras gratis a Maxim, y me las dan, pero el envío me sale más de 60 U$S. 
Y no tiene sentido porque los componentes apenas valen 10 U$S. 
Encima los aumentos del combustible de avión te los cobran aparte.


----------



## picrocker (Sep 27, 2008)

Bueno lamentablemente esta complicada el hacer cualquier cosa de este tipo, primero porque no se consiguen estos repuestos y si se consiguen son muy caros o hay que traerlos de Estados Unidos, aqui en Venezuela se usa mucho lo que es el buzon internacional, generalmente ubicado en MIAMI, entonces tu compras y haces que te lo envien para alla y luego la compañia aqui en Venezuela te lo trae y te cobran una tarifa estandar como 30 dolares por Kilogramo mas los impuestos, yo he comprado asi muchas cosas y es relativamente rápido y no tan costoso...


----------



## Dario (Sep 28, 2008)

algunos aceloerometros vienen con otros encapsulados y son parecidos a integrados de motage superficial como el que tiene mas arriva marcado con una franja (el E16001A) pero tambien estuve buscando el datasheet
y no sale por ningun lado. tambien podria ser el E16003A pero no hay datasheet tampoco


----------



## Dario (Oct 7, 2008)

Hola chicos. esta semana pasada estuve divirtiendome con mi nuevo juguetito   si, el helicoptero que compre.
pude repararlo y ponerlo en funcionamiento. como les habia dicho, lo habia comprado para desarmarlo y sacarle el giroscopio que pensava que podia tener. pero grande fue mi sorpresa al darme con que no tiene nada de eso   en lugar de giroscopio, tiene una barra estabilizadora en la helice la cual hace que se mantenga totalmente estable en el aire... increible no? asi puede hacer vuelo estacionario y quedarse totalmente quieto en el aire, siempre que no sople viento porsupuesto ya que es muy libiano...
inmediatamente me puse a pensar como hacer para adaptarle este sistema al bot que quiero hacer... el secreto es que la helice es movil con una barra establizadora movil que regula automaticamente el paso de las palas segun hacia donde se mueva dandole mayor paso a una pala que a la otra... ahora subo unos esquemas que hice, no soy muy bueno dando clases, pero mi intensión es compartir lo que voy descubriendo... (PD: espero que salgan los graficos)


----------



## electrocami (Oct 13, 2008)

hola a todos 

soy nuevo en esteforo y quisiera hacer un robot volador que sea facil de hacer y a un buen precio siempre lo e querido hacer desde pequeño hata luego y espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Dario (Oct 13, 2008)

hola electrocami. bienvenido al foro...
te cuento que hacer un aparato de estas caracteristicas es un poco dificil, pero teniendo todo no hay problema. el componente mas importante diria yo en este aparato, es el giroscopio. este hace que el aparato se mantenga nibelado y estable en el aire. como en mi pais es un poco caro, estoy buscando la forma de reemplazarlo por algo mas economico, como el sistema estabilizador que he dejado en el post anterior. este sistema lo que hace, es darle mayor paso a una pala de la helice que a la otra. de esta manera, el eje de la helice siempre se mantiene al centro y por lo tanto el aparato se mantiene estable. todabia estoy haciendo las partes que necesito para que la helice sea movil, en cuanto tenga todo voy experimentar y si todo sale bien, subo algunas fotos para mostrarles. mientras tanto fijate en esta pagina, que muestra como puedes hacer uno usando helices fijas y motores con reduccion. eso si, esta en ingles pero puedes usar el traductor de google. mucha suerte y un saludo    ...
http://webx.dk/rc/4heli/index.htm


----------



## electrocami (Oct 13, 2008)

hola a todos

gracias D@rio por ayudarme pero primero yo quisiera hacer un experimento con un elicoptero de jugete me explico ponerle un circuito que me pueda permitir hacer volar al elicoptero y darle direccion a eso es lo que me refiero si alguien me pudiera ayudar estaria agradecido


----------



## Dario (Oct 13, 2008)

ok... te paso estas url´s. en una te enseña a hacer tu propio helicoptero de radiocontrol paso por paso. como te decia antes, este tambien lleva un giroscopio que le ayuda a mantener la cola estable para que no empieze a girar sin control en el sentido que gira la helice. pero puedes oviarlo y tratar de mantener la cola estable tu mismo. no es muy facil pero, con un poco de practica talvez lo logres y en la otra, pagina hay unos circuitos de radiocontrol que puedes experimentar en un protoboard. son bastante faciles y economicos. saludos y suerte...   

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol 

http://www.angelfire.com/blues/heli_project/index.html


----------



## Dario (Oct 13, 2008)

bueno, aqui tienes esta  [url]http://www.e-aeromodelismo.com.ar/Notas/radiocontrol/index.htm
  lee bien desde el principio hasta el fin y presta mucha atensión. con respecto a la ubicacion de los componentes, en la pagina del helicoptero, hay distintos links que te van llevando paso por paso y en uno de ellos te muestra el diagrama electrico del helicoptero y hay otro que tiene la ubicacion de las placas del receptor y los servomotores. incluso enseña a hacer tus propias helices para que no tengas que comprarlas.
si no sabes ingles, traduce las paginas con google.
otra cosa que es muy importante, es tener alguna nocion de la electronica. dime: ¿tienes algun conocimiento de electronica? porque si no lo tienes, talvez pueda ayudarte pasandote algun link de alguna pagina donde te den algun conocimiento al respecto.
un saludo y sigue adelane seguro que lo logras!


----------



## electrocami (Oct 13, 2008)

gracias d@rio

 tengo muy poco conoci iento pero me defiendo por que se de las partes comunes de eletronica yte agradeceria si me envaras esos link.


----------



## Dario (Oct 13, 2008)

ok. mira este pequeño curso de introduccion a la electronica. puedes descargarlo desde aqui:    ...deves elegir free user y luego esperar 30 segundos hasta que habilita la descarga.
va desde lo basico de la electronica hasta la introduccion a la radio, te ayudara vastante. tambien hechale un vistazo a este link  [url]http://www.unicrom.com/ ahi hay algunos tutoriales de electronica que te serviran para entender mejor la electronica. saludos y mucha suerte...


----------



## AlexIcarus (Oct 20, 2008)

una pregunta? quieren "tunear" un dispositivo, o crearlo desde 0, porque asi vemos q se hace y no se podés ser mas específico con lo q querés hacer en si.
saludos Amigos! =)


----------



## Dario (Oct 20, 2008)

Bueno, yo pretendo crear un dispositivo como el que menciono al principio del post. pasa que electrocami quiere hacer algo distinto y pidio algo de ayuda y yo le pase un par de links´hacerca de lo que pedia.
de todas formas ya tengo listas algunas de las partes del sistema de estabilizacion que quiero usar para reemplazar el bendito giroscopio jeje  ... en cualquier momento subo algunas fotos y talvez hasta un video, si puedo... saludos


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, yo pretendo crear un dispositivo como el que menciono al principio del post. pasa que electrocami quiere hacer algo distinto y pidio algo de ayuda y yo le pase un par de links´hacerca de lo que pedia.
> de todas formas ya tengo listas algunas de las partes del sistema de estabilizacion que quiero usar para reemplazar el bendito giroscopio jeje  ... en cualquier momento subo algunas fotos y talvez hasta un video, si puedo... saludos



Hoy me ha llegado un mail con este tema, pero tu primer mensaje esta borrado y han movido el tema (me costo encontrarlo). 

Pienso que deberias partir de piezas de helicopteros RF, los de gasolina son de gran calidad y estan diseñadas por ingenieros aeronauticos, en definitiva, lo que es todo el control y los sensores ya es un palizon, como encima trates de currarte la mecanica te digo que se estrella.

Llevo bastante tiempo tratando de realizar un avion autodirijido, tengo un falcon cutre electrico y ya me rompi la cabeza con el tema de los pesos, a ti te va a pasar lo mismo, o consideras tambien la aeronautica o la cagas, y la aeronautica es tan compleja como la electronica, no pretendas dominar las dos.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 22, 2008)

electrocami dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos
> 
> soy nuevo en esteforo y quisiera hacer un robot volador que sea facil de hacer y a un buen precio siempre lo e querido hacer desde pequeño hata luego y espero que me puedan ayudar


Si no sabes nada de electronica y aeronautica creo que se te va a ser dificil fabricarte un "robot volador".


----------



## Dario (Oct 22, 2008)

hola hemp. 
pues... para tu información, creo tener suficiente conocimiento de lo que estoy tratando de hacer y se muy bien que no es facil pero, estoy seguro de que lo voy a lograr. te cuento que ya estoy haciendo algunas pruevas con el sistema de estabilizacion que he copiado del heli que compre y parece que va a funcionar. en cuanto logre mi objetivo, que sera pronto creo yo, subo algunas fotos y algun video con dedicatoria jejeje


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> hola hemp.
> pues... para tu información, creo tener suficiente conocimiento de lo que estoy tratando de hacer y se muy bien que no es facil pero, estoy seguro de que lo voy a lograr. te cuento que ya estoy haciendo algunas pruevas con el sistema de estabilizacion que he copiado del heli que compre y parece que va a funcionar. en cuanto logre mi objetivo, que sera pronto creo yo, subo algunas fotos y algun video con dedicatoria jejeje



Pues si consigues una mecanica estable y equilibras bien los pesos avisame, que un helicoptero es mas facil de autodirigir que un avion (se puede mantener estatico). 
Suerte (o teson).


----------



## Darrenz (Nov 5, 2008)

Mirad, desde mi punto de vista, lo mas sencillo de hacer es utilizar un modulo GPS y un giroscopio controlados con un PIC, el cual disponga de memoria externa y conexión USB o RS232 para programarlo fácilmente. el pic controla los datos de un GPS, el cual le da su posición, altura y hora, y el acelerometro / giroscopio (creo que este ultimo es mejor) da información sobre la estabilidad en vuelo. se necesita también que el PIC controle servomotores por PWM según la información del giroscopio.

Entonces, cargaríamos la ruta de vuelo en el PIC del robot, este, la guardaría en su memoria y el pic se encargaría de realizar los virajes suaves mediante información del giroscopio y los servomotores que controlan los alerones, todo ello siguiendo la ruta marcada por el GPS.

Bueno básicamente:

GPS = altura y dirección a tomar
giroscopio = Estabilidad en vuelo
Memoria = guardar rutas de largo recorrido (o usar memoria interna del PIC)
PIC = controlador principal.

y claro, 300€ de proyecto 

un saludo y gracais por leer mi parrafada


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 25, 2009)

si hola pasaba nomas sera facil uno como este


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 25, 2009)

me gusto la idea ,yo no quiero ni que sea inteligente ni radio controlarlo solo quiero que vuele

cambio de tema me pueden ayudar con esto please https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30895.html


----------



## Padrino (Feb 26, 2009)

bruno_2.0 dijo:
			
		

> si hola pasaba nomas sera facil uno como este



Qué tal, Bruno_2.0.

     Los ornitópteros son la pesadilla mecánica de cualquier diseñador de robots, pero también el más atractivo de los autómatas voladores. La compañía Wow Wee tiene un robot de este tipo, creo que es RC, no autónomo, pero da una idea de lo que son estas cosas en el aire.

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/wow-wee-dragonfly-video-222440.php


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

bruno_2.0 dijo:
			
		

> me gusto la idea ,yo no quiero ni que sea inteligente ni radio controlarlo solo quiero que vuele



Has visto estos?


Vienen a costar 20€, yo tengo uno, pero solo tienen una autonomía de 5-10min, van por IR.


----------



## luchovl2 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola, yo también tengo pensado hacer un helicóptero. Veo que D@rio no volvió a aparecer por acá, ¿alguno puede postear algunas fotos de cerca de esos helicópteros pequeños que se venden? me interesa el sistema del control de las aspas, el swashplate, y ¿cómo hacen para variar el ángulo de ataque de las mismas, con servos? o cómo?.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Dario (Mar 12, 2009)

hola amigos...
ya me canse de brillar por mi ausencia  ... ya se que hace mucho que no aparezco por aqui, lo que pasa es que tengo un problemita con los motores de mi proyecto y como no los tengo todavia, no puedo subir el video que prometi. 
entonces digo: - hasta que no tenga los motores no voy a seguir el post- porque mi lema es: no hace quien dice sinó quien se pone a hacer. en cuanto tenga novedades las posteo.
un saludo a todos


----------



## andres77 (Mar 12, 2009)

hola: me interesa mucho este post. de electronica no se mucho pero de aeronautica si. en especial de alas rotativas.
por lo general, los helis de juguete no vienen con giroscopo.
el sistema del rotor es una mezcla entre un rotor de heli con un rotor de autogiro.
veran....el rotor del heli tiene dos movimientos que hay que controlar, uno 1 es el colectivo, osea, inclinar hacia cualquier lado el rotor. y el 2 es el paso ciclico, que es darle angulo de ataque a las palas.
los de jueguetes, tienen un sistema "similar" al del autogiro donde su paso de las palas es fijo.
si hicieron volar un heli de juguete alguna ves, veran que para subir mas alto hay que acelerar......nada mas.....
el torque del rotor se controla con el rotor de cola.
en los helis que son coaxiales, el rotor nº1 contrarresta el torque del rotor nº2. que obviamente tampoco lleva giroscopo.
los helis RC buenos si traen giroscopo pero asi tmabien su complejidad en el sistema del rotor es mucho mas importante.
espero haber ayudado un poco.
saludos


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

andres77 dijo:
			
		

> hola: me interesa mucho este post. de electronica no se mucho pero de aeronautica si. en especial de alas rotativas.
> por lo general, los helis de juguete no vienen con giroscopo.
> el sistema del rotor es una mezcla entre un rotor de heli con un rotor de autogiro.
> veran....el rotor del heli tiene dos movimientos que hay que controlar, uno 1 es el colectivo, osea, inclinar hacia cualquier lado el rotor. y el 2 es el paso ciclico, que es darle angulo de ataque a las palas.
> ...



Me has echo interesarme en la materia, ¿tienes algun PDF para dummies con dibujitos y eso?


----------



## picrocker (Mar 12, 2009)

Entonces lo que entendi de lo que dices andres77 es que hay entonces tres movimientos de las helices, el giro normal de las helices, la inclinacion de las palas y la inclinacion del rotor... 

Esta interesante implementar esto, sera con dos servos y el motor para hacer girar las helices... imagino que la inclinación de las helices es la misma para todas las helices...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

picrocker dijo:
			
		

> Entonces lo que entendi de lo que dices andres77 es que hay entonces tres movimientos de las helices, el giro normal de las helices, la inclinacion de las palas y la inclinacion del rotor...



Hombre, hasta donde llego eso es obvio, el helicoptero se mueve en 3 ejes.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 13, 2009)

Son mas controles... 3 movimientos del rotor principal y otros 2 del secundario.... se pueden ver en este video (alrededor del minuto 3:30)

YouTube - Raptor G2 3D 6-Ch Remote Control Helicopter Setup Tutorial 2


----------



## luigi7890 (May 25, 2009)

hola. consegui un adxl202eng que es una versión dip-8 (cuatro patas en lados opuestos). el problema es que en toda la internet (si, la recorrí todaaaa) sólo encuentro la datasheet del 202 de 14 pins y del 202e de 8 pins pero tipo pastilla y tiene una distribución de contactos diferente (1,3,1,3). alguien sabe a que corresponden los pins en el dip-8?


----------



## Chico3001 (May 25, 2009)

luigi7890 dijo:
			
		

> hola. consegui un adxl202eng que es una versión dip-8 (cuatro patas en lados opuestos). el problema es que en toda la internet (si, la recorrí todaaaa) sólo encuentro la datasheet del 202 de 14 pins y del 202e de 8 pins pero tipo pastilla y tiene una distribución de contactos diferente (1,3,1,3). alguien sabe a que corresponden los pins en el dip-8?



Lamento decirte que te han timado.... si Analog no menciona el DIP 8 en su hoja de especificaciones es por que no la fabrica.... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/29841/


----------



## turkitos (Abr 26, 2010)

hola gente por casualidad encontre este post y esta muy intere*S*ante. la verdad es q*UE* no lo lei co*M*pleto porq*UE* *ES*toy medio corto de tiempo pero por lo poco q*UE* lei estan buscando acelerometros baratos. Bueno les cuentos q*UE* hace un tiempo me registre en la pagina de freescale y hay gran variedad de aceleromentros con diferentes sencibilidades y lo bueno es que pueden pedir muestras gratis y te las mandan (tarda *AL* rededor de una semana) por FeDex. Lo unico malo es que el encapsulado de dichos acelerometros es raro y complicado de soldar, yo ya tengo unos varios en mi poder y todavia no los pude soldar.

http://cache.freescale.com/files/sensors/doc/data_sheet/MMA6361L.pdf

esa es la datasheet de uno de los acelerometro para que vean el encapsulado.

aaa!! otra cosa: para q*UE* me manden las muestras de componentes me tuve que *REG*istrar con mi cuenta de correo de la facultad.

Como se pueden pedir muestras de aceleromentros hay todo tipo de componentes como dspic, micros de 32 bits y mucho mucho mas.

Espero q*UE* les sirva esta info, y si pueden soldar el integrado cuanten como lo hicieron.

pregunta: que tipo de motores usarian para implementar el robot volador?

Ver el archivo adjunto 25792​


----------



## Dario (Abr 26, 2010)

hola turkitos.
¿cuanto me haces por uno de tus acelerometros? es para no renegar tanto jaja...
saludosss


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2010)

turkitos dijo:


> hola gente por casualidad encontre este post y esta muy intere*S*ante. la verdad es q*UE* no lo lei co*M*pleto porq*UE* *ES*toy medio corto de tiempo pero por lo poco q*UE* lei estan buscando acelerometros baratos. Bueno les cuentos q*UE* hace un tiempo me registre en la pagina de freescale y hay gran variedad de aceleromentros con diferentes sencibilidades y lo bueno es que pueden pedir muestras gratis y te las mandan (tarda *AL* rededor de una semana) por FeDex. Lo unico malo es que el encapsulado de dichos acelerometros es raro y complicado de soldar, yo ya tengo unos varios en mi poder y todavia no los pude soldar.
> 
> http://cache.freescale.com/files/sensors/doc/data_sheet/MMA6361L.pdf
> 
> ...



*Te recuerdo:*
*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*5)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Dario (Abr 26, 2010)

waaau... eso si que fue un fogonazo de bronca

me parecio mejor tu segundo comentario fogo... es mas moderado, digno de un buen moderador, pero el que pusiste en el post del turkito  no tiene nada de modrado...
saludos.


----------



## turkitos (Abr 27, 2010)

Hoal gente... pido disculpas por mi forma de escribir, la verdad es que no leí las "Reglas generales de uso del foro". Trataré de que esto no vuelve a suceder.

Pregunta: ¿Les sirvió la informacion sobre los acelerómetros de freescale que les pase?


----------



## turkitos (Abr 27, 2010)

Pido disculpas a los lectores del foro y a lo moderadores por usar este medio para comunicar este tipo de mensajes pero no pude encontrar otra forma.

D@ario te pido disculpas pero no te puedo responder el mesaje que me mandaste porque me dice que tengo que tener 25 mensajes para hacerlo. Si tu sabes de alguna otra forma te lo respondere con todo gusto


----------



## Nisa420 (Abr 27, 2010)

Me encanta tu idea, yo lo habia pensado. pero recien comienzo con esto de la electronica y me falta mucho. si necesitas algo avisame y veo que hago. Lo que estas intentando hacer es unos de mis sueños, asique te deceo toda la suerte del mundo, y no lo olvides; con migo contas siempre. ;-)

ha, me harias el favor de decirme lo que se necesita para hacerlo, yo quiero ayudarte y aprender, si no es mucha molestia. gracias


----------



## Dario (Abr 27, 2010)

> D@ario te pido disculpas pero no te puedo responder el mesaje que me mandaste porque me dice que tengo que tener 25 mensajes para hacerlo. Si tu sabes de alguna otra forma te lo respondere con todo gusto


 
bueno, mejor respondeme aca, asi compartimos con los foristas que tengan el mismo problema y de paso vas sumando mensajes.
como te decia, tengo problemas con el password. ¿como puedo hacer? ¿me daran bolilla con una cuenta Gmail?

amigo nisa: te cuento que por ahora mi proyecto esta en pausa, pero cuando pueda, subo lo que aprendi al respecto para compartir 
saludosss


----------



## turkitos (Abr 28, 2010)

D@rio!!!. Mira te comento que recien me acabo de resgistrar con una cuenta mia de gmail y todo bien. El tema del password yo uso uno que son los primero 15 digitos de un serial de instalacion de Windows XP y me lo toma sin problemas; asi que tendrías que buscar un password copado .
Te informo que yo la primera ves que me registre en en nombre de la compania puse uno cualquiera y use un mail de hotmail, me pude registrar y todo, pero me parece (no estoy seguro porque no lo recuerdo) que no me habia llegado algunos samples que pedi. La cosa es que un compañero me dijo que te verifican el mail y la compania asi que me recomendo que en compania ponga el nombre de mi facultad y usa el mail cuyo dominio pertenece a la facultad tambien.

Tambien te recomiendo que entres en las paginas de grandes fabricadores de semiconductores como lo son TEXAS o MAXIM en las cuales tambien podes pedir muestras gratis y te las mandan sin problemas.

Una alcaracion: no te abuses con los pedidos porque es como que te fichan y no te mandan cosas por un largo tiempo XDXDXD!!!

Che beuno espero que te sirva lo que te dije y cualqueir cosa escribi; si tengo tiempo te voy a responder con todo gusto.

D@rio: te comento que acabo de hacer un pedido a freescale hace unos minutos y me enconte con la sorpresa de que ahora te cobran el envio (unos 10 dolares), una lastima jejeje.
Te comento que yo debo tener por ahi guardados unos 4 o 5 acelerometros de esos que te comete y no los estoy usando por el tema de que no los puedo montar sobre un pcb (una frustracion terrible) . Yo soy de cordoba capital si queres no podramos encontrar y te los entego para que experimentes y veas si los podes montar jejej.

Cualquier cosa escribi. Saludos y Exitos


----------



## Dario (Abr 28, 2010)

ok, gracias por la informacion. te paso mi msn despues pasame el tuyo asi acordamos un encuentro. mi msn es 

*Mails en los mensajes no @ políticas del Foro.Com*


----------



## turkitos (Abr 28, 2010)

D@rio el mio es




.. estamos en contacto


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 28, 2010)

un robot violador.... suena interesante...

estoy bromeando... jeje... ¿Sería algo así como una mezcla entre un minicóptero y un robotcito?


----------



## Dario (Abr 28, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> ok, gracias por la informacion. te paso mi msn despues pasame el tuyo asi acordamos un encuentro. mi msn es
> 
> *Mails en los mensajes no @ políticas del Foro.Com*


 
ok, gracias fogo por recordarmelo jajaja


----------



## Dario (May 6, 2010)

che fogo. ¿y por cuanto tiempo esta expulsado turkitos? la verdad, me da pena, porque por mi culpa esta expulsado. ¿no habra forma de perdonarlo por ser nuevo en el foro? una especie de amarilla envez de una roja precipitada y sin piedad???
saludosss


----------



## turkitos (May 9, 2010)

hola gente aca volvi al foro despues de mi pequeña suspencion. Espero que no vuelva  apasar. D@rio: mandame tu dire en un mensaje privado asi te agrego. 
Con respecto a la linea del tema en este post depues de un pequeño analisis conclui que un diseño de un robot volador de esas caracteristicas es demasiado complicado y no dispongo del tiempo necesario como para concluir con el proyento en un tiempo razonable. Asi que decidi armar un robot todo terreno con orugas diseñado absolutamente todo por mi. mecanica y electronica. Hay un post referido a este tema asi que voy a ir para alla je.
Estamos en contacto y espero tu direccion D@rio asi arreglamos un encuentro y te facilito los acelerometros


----------



## shadow_x (May 16, 2010)

hola; en mi universidad estamos trabajando en un robot de exploracion a radiocontrol y para realizar compensaciones de inclinacion estamos viendo si comprar un acelerometro (de 2 a 3 ejes) o un giro de 2 ejes cual me recomiendan? en si el objetivo es que para analizar el area las 4 llantas pasan a modo cuadrupedo y se debe acomodar para tener una toma en video estable.

las opciones:
http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Accelerometers/MMA7260Q-Rev1.pdf
http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Components/SMD/adxl335.pdf


----------

